

Sexism pays: Men who hold traditional views of women earn more than men who don't - FiReaNG3L
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2008/09/22/sexism.pays.study.finds.men.who.hold.traditional.views.women.earn.more.men.who.dont

======
soho
I wonder how many "young" people they surveyed...Young people tend to be more
progresive and make less money. One is not necessarily a direct result of the
other...

